
Weather.com needs to properly size images - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/properly-size-images/
======
ChrisGranger
I saw a terrible example of this just yesterday, at what is essentially a
business card of a website. A friend, who has a 100-Mbit internet connection,
asked, "Why is this image loading like I'm on dial-up?"

[http://www.velofeet.com/](http://www.velofeet.com/)

It's a 1.7 MB PNG image scaled to 385px x 446px, and an 85% JPEG at the proper
dimensions is under 50 kB.

